
 Monopolizing Knowledge: Can real knowledge be found other than by science? - shawndumas
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0983702306/thegospcoal-20
======
shawndumas
<http://monopolizingknowledge.net/contents.html>

